# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Double light switch

## LeeV

I've replaced the double light switch in my lounge room. One switch activates the light and the other operates the hall way and there's another single switch at the top of the stair case. I tried to change the wires exactly the same as the old switch but I keep blowing the fuse. There is a single red wire that then has an additional wire link that goes to the other switch. There is a red and white wire plus two wires that have a red a black and a green/yellow wire. The red, black and green/yellow were twisted together. I put the first red wire in the C one the first switch and the extra piece across to the second C. The white from the red/white went to 1 on the fist switch and the red went to loop position And the 2 green/yellow went to the "2" on the first switch. The twisted blacks went to the 1 position on the second switch and the twisted reds went into the loop. I've obvious screwed this up, any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Bedford

Whoa mate, I doubt any sparkies on this forum are going to get involved in this. 
I think it would be best/safest at this point to employ an electrician to fix it for you.

----------


## chalkyt

As Bedford says, Woa mate. It sounds scary, because in this game you can never assume. My reading is that the red/black/green yellow are all twisted together. Do you mean that the reds are together, the blacks are together, and the yellow greens are together? This is what you would expect. 
It shouldn't take an electrician more than an hour to sort out (more like half an hour). We can't see what is happening so although we can guess, the guess might be wrong and so any advice will be dodgy. Unfortunately this is a case of "call the electrician". We (electricians) are used to these situations and are usually sympathetic.

----------


## LinesElectrical

Does it blow when you turn it off? 
Take the green yellow earth out the switched (2) for starters.

----------


## Whitey66

I'm not saying that you should do this when you are un-qualified,because you shouldn't be.
But a quick photograph with a camera or phone before pulling anything apart that you are not sure of always helps.
I suppose this advice is a bit late for you unfortunately.

----------


## Bros

I'll sit this one out for the time being

----------


## Bruiser

I reckon you might need a crossover switch. If it worked before, first thing to check is that the new one is the same.  Please note that you could kill somebody if you made your error slightly differently - you are lucky to be tripping.

----------


## Smurf

There are things you can DIY (and this forum is a great place to discuss them) and things you shouldn't. 
Given that this has already gone wrong, and be aware that the fuse blowing is the only thing standing between the wiring errors and a house fire, calling an electrician is my best advice.  
Better to spend some $ than end up with a fire or electrocuting someone.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'm with Smurf on this one. Double switching can be dangerous if not done correctly.

----------


## Jonesy_SA

I would call in the experts on this one...

----------

